# Split reins- how to ride in a show



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been looking at pictures and it seems my "split" reins are romal reins except without the attachment...the "romal?" Would it be okay if I just tied up the ends of the reins? (neatly :icon_rolleyes: !)

I hope these questions aren't pointless. Could be my little one will freak out and I'll have to ride her two-fisted, ha ha! This is her second show, but the first in which I'll be riding her. I'm pretty sure it will be much better than her first show, where she overloaded and had to be excused. . .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the way most hold them at the shows I've been too. I just grabbed this image off Google.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

An old cowboy taught me how to hold the reins when a kid. The left hand was used to free the right for roping and dismounting. I have an awful time holding them in my right only as the gal in the picture does. Yet I am comfortable using a double bridle.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

There is some practical advice on western split reins in an old thread I started:

http://www.horseforum.com/western-riding/split-reins-pros-cons-what-proper-282145/

I can't speak to showing...and I'm still using roper reins.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Do not hold them like Romal reins, that is a different style. Google it and look on YouTube for the proper way otherwise you will get the gate. Good luck at the show and have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Either get the proper attachment for the romals or go buy a pair of split reins. If you think you may need to ride 2 handed, I'd go get the split reins. A pair of undecorated split reins isn't real expensive. These will do for a not fancy show: Billy Royal® Harness Leather Reins with Buckle Ends 5/8" in Training at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The free hand held parallel to reining hand is for balance, I tend to drop a shoulder this helps me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you for the comments. 
So that's why they keep their hand up: balance. It's not required, I hope.

I've Googled and Googled, and that's what got me confused. I thought split reins were 2 reins unattached; and when my friend brought hers over, I was happy because they look so nice. But in looking at a lot of pictures, it seems split reins are usually flat, not rounded/braided. I thought I'd check with this forum!---but still not sure if they're legal, or ought to be tied together. 

I know there are lots of ways to hold and use reins, especially when training. I'm more interested in what the legalities are _in a show._ I guess I'll just ask someone at the show before we go in. With just a walk and trot, I can hold the reins either way without a problem. And my horse neck reins really well with them! Maybe the extra weight helps? And if they need to be wrapped at the end, I'll bring some Velcro; our shows are way too tiny for this to be a BIG issue.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Of course, it will depend entirely on the rules of the particular show but IME, tying a knot in the reins is pretty much viewed as a huge no-no and any horse ridden in a curb, the reins should be in one hand with the tails on the same side like the one in the picture.

Most commonly used split reins are a solid piece of flat leather, but they do come in braided round style as well.....those just aren't nearly as common.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you use a curb, meaning it has a chin strap, you have to use one hand and neck rein, if you ride with a snaffle, meaning no chin strap, then you ride two handed, those are the rules. You cannot tie split reins together, they are separate. The style is split reins that are flat and smooth, yes, however you can you split reins that are braided as long as you hold them correctly.


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

The way your suppose to hold is like the picture with your thumb up. In Reining if your right handed your suppose to hold in left hand, left handed in right hand. I have an injury to my left elbow so I'm right handed and hold in right hand. For your free hand you can hold it like you would ride with two hands or the majority around here stick their free hand tucked to their tummy at the belt. This keeps your shoulders square, if you drop your hand you tend to drop that shoulder. I find it helps with nerves and the urge to grab the reins if it's stuck to my tummy. 

No tying the reins into knots. Smrobs is right curb = one handed (even in our schooling shows). I can ride my Reiner two handed in a curb in a certified reining show but in a saddle club I cannot, go figure..

Finger in between the two reins allows you to creep your fingers up or down to help tip the nose or whatever your doing. If your hand is fisted how can you shorten the reins if needed? My Reiner Lionel can do pretty circles but needs his nose tipped to help with flying lead changes so when I'm coming around the 3/4 of the circle I'm creeping my fingers to shorten the new inside rein to help get his nose in, then creep to let it back down to a relaxed length as we go through centre and judges don't see drastic movements.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Al Dunning has an article in Horse & Rider that is all on rein management with split reins. You might check that out.


----------



## 7reining7training7gaining (Nov 7, 2015)

Hold them in the left hand, finger in the middle. Check the rules and don't let them drag on the ground.


----------

